# Top Foods That Bloat You (Stomach and Face Bloating)



## Viking (Nov 28, 2017)

Top Foods That Bloat You (Stomach and Face Bloating) - YouTube







Good info in this video. I know this is a concern for many people. Hormones can play a big part but this video goes over the most common dietary factors that affect bloating.


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 28, 2017)

Very good watch. I try to eat smaller meals and things I digest well. I do need to drink more water. I didn't know that had such a strong connection to facial bloat.


----------



## striffe (Dec 2, 2017)

Great video. I learnt a few things watching that. For guys like us though hormones are always a factor as well.


----------



## SURGE (Dec 12, 2017)

Very interesting. I can get bad facial bloating so if I can prevent it then great. I need to start drinking more water.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 13, 2017)

SURGE said:


> Very interesting. I can get bad facial bloating so if I can prevent it then great. I need to start drinking more water.



It helps a lot. Its hard for me to do because I get so tired of water but I've recently upped my intake lately and can tell a huge difference with less bloat.


----------



## odin (Dec 16, 2017)

Instead of just water even aminos could be used mixed in water. I noticed when I started drinking them through the day my bloating went down. I also use 3g vitamin c per day that I have read helps.


----------



## him123 (Feb 18, 2018)

Good vid.  Nothing bloats me like diet coke.  That's stuffs straight up poison. :naughty1:


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 27, 2018)

Useful video. I have been getting bloated a lot recently.


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 4, 2018)

Always been a problem of mine. Will check this out.


----------



## SURGE (Mar 4, 2018)

I have been drinking more water recently and I definitely notice a difference. I am fuller but my face is less bloated so I guess a win/win. I knew this would happen but I have always struggled drinking a lot of water. I do it by having 2 large jugs per day that way it's easy to manage.


----------



## rowdyz (Mar 10, 2018)

Subscribed! Awesome video thank you! Headed to snag some cream of tartar soon.


----------

